# mov2avi konvertieren



## Kyrodust (25. März 2004)

Seas!

Ich weiß, dass es diese Frage schon ein paar mal gab, aber ich wahrscheinlich einfach zu blöd es zu schnallen: Nennt mir bitte ein Programm (wenn möglich, was relativ einfach zu handlen ist) mit dem ich *.mov Dateien in *.avi Dateien oder *.mpg Dateien konvertieren kann. Bitte sagt mir jetzt nicht: Google mal danach. Das hab ich schon, hat sich nix gebracht.

mfg Michael


----------



## goela (25. März 2004)

Wie wäre es damit? mov2avi!

Hast Du es erst mal als AVI kannst Du mit VirtualDub in fast alle gänigen Formate konvertieren. Für MPEG gibt's TMPEGEnc!

Oder: Videoschnittprogramm wie Premiere 6.5 oder Pro oder vergleichbares!


----------



## apfelschoko (23. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht kommt die Antwort zu spät... 
http://www.wondershare.de/tutorial/mov-zu-avi-mac-umwandeln.html#227


----------



## bokay (30. Juni 2010)

apfelschoko hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kommt die Antwort zu spät...
> http://www.wondershare.de/tutorial/mov-zu-avi-mac-umwandeln.html#227



Nach über 6 () Jahren kannst du das mal stark annehmen!


----------

